# White Collar Squatting: in plain sight



## Hillbilly Castro (May 6, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/22/nyregion/22about.html

Check this article out, I'd be interested in hearing more accounts of squatting in plain sight. Granted, he didn't live there, but I'm talking about this sort of thing AND living there. I've always dreamed of finding a tucked-away university library closet, or a vacant 2nd level basement floor in an otherwise bustling office building. Combined with a well-fabricated "reason to be here" , some classy nonchalance, and a suit and tie, you could have a hell of a life, for a while at least.


----------



## Thoreau (May 6, 2012)

Get yourself a good suit and a fake degree diploma xd
I would like to squat on a factory with a bunch of people and do art and mess around with the equipment to make interesting things


----------

